# System aufrüsten für 144Hz Bildschirm



## CaptainObviouzZ (18. August 2014)

*System aufrüsten für 144Hz Bildschirm*

Servus Leute, 
ich besitze seit wenigen Tagen den ASUS VG248QE 144Hz Bildschirm. Der Unterschied in der Flüssigkeit des Spiels zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz ist enorm (Aber bitte jetzt keine Debatte darüber ob 144Hz-Technologie sinnvoll ist oder nicht... Für mich persönlich ist es eine Verbessrung), allerdings schafft mein System aufgrund der schlechten Optimierung von LoL keine konstanten 144FPS und vor allem in Teamfights droppen die mal gerne auf bis zu 80. Erstmal zu meinem Setup:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro 3
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 570 SC
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston Hyperx blu 8GB-Kit 1333 MHz
Festplatte: Samsung Evo 840 128GB

Ich habe schon vieles versucht meine FPS hochzukriegen und sogar ewig mit dem Support geschrieben um das zu verbessern was auch in Teilen geklappt hat. Meine FPS haben sich dann verbessert, aber 144FPS konstant sind immer noch nicht drin egal ob low oder high settings, ob v-sync on oder off.
Ich habe nun ein ordentliches Budget zur Verfügung um meinen PC aufzurüsten, allerdings brauche ich Eure Hilfe wenn es darum geht mit welchen Teilen ich diese 144Hz Marke konstant knacken kann. Auch wenn es für manche unsinnig erscheinen mag hier viel zu investieren, bin ich bereit auch ordentlich etwas auszugeben damit League endlich funktioniert wie ich es möchte.

Ich würde mich über fundierte, ausführliche Ratschläge freuen!


----------



## Rangod (18. August 2014)

*AW: System aufrüsten für 144Hz Bildschirm*

Hallo CaptainObviouzZ und hallo PCGH-Forum!
Mein erster Kommentar hier im Forum, da sollte man wenigstens kurz hallo sagen 

Ich kann Dir aus eig. Erfahrung sagen das eine GTX 770 in diesem Fall ausreicht. Ich habe im Durchschnitt immer etwas über 150 FPS, in Teamfights mit Effektfeuerwerk gehen sie zwar runter auf ~ 120 FPS, du solltest aber trotzdem noch genug Freude mit Deinem neuen Bildschirm in Verbindung mit einer GTX 770 haben, wenn die FPS-Marke mal auf diesen Wert fallen sollte.

Normalerweise sollte eine GTX 770 potent genug sein, das Spiel durchgehend mit > 144 FPS zu befeuern. Ich bin damals von einer HD 6870 rüber zur GTX 770 gewechselt und war doch sehr enttäuscht vom Leistungssprung.
LoL scheint für moderne GPUs wirklich nicht gerade gut optimiert zu sein...ich stecke ja all meine Hoffnungen in die überarbeitete Summoners-Rift Map, die ja bald kommen wird.

Gruß


----------



## CaptainObviouzZ (18. August 2014)

*AW: System aufrüsten für 144Hz Bildschirm*

Servus Rangod,
erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Das mit der GTX 770 klingt ganz gut  Ich bin sowieso im Begriff mir eine neue GraKa zu holen für GTA 5, Far Cry 4 und co.
Gibt es ausser der GraKa noch irgendetwas dessen Upgrade mir nennenswerte Vorteile bringt?
Genau das mit der neuen Map habe ich vorhin auch gedacht! Wäre super wenn die besser optimiert wäre, weil wenn man mal sieht wie viel man braucht um das Spiel auf 144Hz laufen zu kriegen ist schon traurig...


----------



## cru5h3r (18. August 2014)

*AW: System aufrüsten für 144Hz Bildschirm*

Hallo CaptainObviouzZ,

wenn du sowieso eine neue Graifkkarte holen möchtest, empfehle ich dir alternativ noch die sapphire vapor-x radeon r9 290 tri-x oc oder die  sapphire tri-x r9 290 oc. Sind beides auch sehr gute Karten. Beide haben sogar 4GB Speicher. Vielleicht auch auf die Zukunft gesehen, eine bessere Wahl. Wenn du bei Nvidia bleiben möchtest, dann bist du mit der GTX 770er auch gut beraten, hier hast du jedoch nur 2GB Speicher. Alternativ könnte man noch auf die neuen Karten von Nvidia warten. Was da aber kommt, weiß man ja noch nicht so.

Mit AMD Karten macht man aber auch nichts falsch. So an sich reicht ja sonst dein System aus.

BG


----------



## Rangod (18. August 2014)

*AW: System aufrüsten für 144Hz Bildschirm*

Ich hatte Deinen Thread so verstanden das Du eig. nur LoL damit spielen willst 
Daher schiebe ich nochmal ein paar Sachen nach. Für GTA5/Far Cry 4 und co. - vergiss die GTX 770 und schaue Dich lieber im AMD Lager um. In Watch Dogs platzt mir regelmäßig der VRAM (2 GB Variante) und für den Preis der 4 GB Variante bekommt man schon fast eine R9 290, die viel leistungsfähiger ist. Deine CPU ist noch OK, auch wenn sich ein Umstieg auf einen Haswell bei einem 2500 non-K bereits lohnen würde, stünden die Mehrkosten mMn in keinem Verhältnis zu der erwarteten Leistungssteigerung. Da würde ich noch eine Generation abwarten und weitere Neuheiten wie DDR4 mitnehmen. Der 2500 sollte eine R9 290 noch gut befeuern können. Für LoL natürlich Overkill


----------



## CaptainObviouzZ (18. August 2014)

*AW: System aufrüsten für 144Hz Bildschirm*

Genau die R9 290 von Sapphire hatte ich mir bereits ausgekuckt  Die wird es wahrscheinlich auch werden und vor allem deswegen weil AMD Mantle hat und die GPU in vielen Spielen so ohne große Verluste durch die CPU über die Runden gerettet werden kann


----------

